# documento scannerizzato



## fella123

Hi all,

I'd like to translate the italian sencence: "Spedisco il documento scannerizzato". My first try translation was:

I'm sending the scanning document, or scannered or?

Thanks a lot,  cheers,  Arm


----------



## aerdna74

fella123 said:


> I'm sending the scanning document, or scannered or?


Scanned.


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Fella, 
penso che sia  a scan of the document  oppure scanned document


----------



## fella123

Aggiungo solamente che il sito wordreference non fornisce la traduzione della parola "scannerizzazione", si puo' aggiungere?
Come si fa a richiederlo ufficialmente?

Grazie,  Arm


----------



## aerdna74

In italiano esiste già "scansione", non so se "scannerizzazione" è unanimamente accettata.


----------



## ginestre

aerdna74 said:


> In italiano esiste già "scansione", non so se "scannerizzazione" è unanimamente accettata.



Certamente, quando io uso _scannerizzazione_ invece di _scansione_, mia moglie mi picchia.


----------



## Nunou

ginestre said:


> Certamente, quando io uso _scannerizzazione_ invece di _scansione_, mia moglie mi picchia.



 ... come la capisco!!! 
Direi che scandire/scansione sono senza dubbio più corretti...ma pare che (_nientepopòdimenoche)_ l'accademia della Crusca abbia "legalizzato" persino "scannare"
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scansione

Ohibò...ma sarà poi vero? Poveri documenti...


----------



## King Crimson

Personalmente anch'io legalizzerei solo "scandire" e "scansionare". Per il resto applicherei il taglio delle mani...


----------



## Nunou

...o quello della lingua?!!!  

Ciao King Crimson


----------



## london calling

Aerdna's right. You email _a scanned document_ in English.

OT. In ufficio non siamo ancora arrivati al taglio delle mani o della lingua, ma ci stiamo arrivando, visto che un collega insiste nel dire "scannerizzare" e fa saltare i nervi a tutti!


----------



## Einstein

Noto che in italiano si dice anche "digitalizzato". Si può dire "digitalised" in inglese?


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> Noto che in italiano si dice anche "digitalizzato". Si può dire "digitalised" in inglese?


You can certainly "digitise" pictures or photos (grr...). 

This I think is probably more common written with a "z" as I'm pretty sure the Americans invented the word, but whether or not we talk about _digitised/digitized pictures_ I don't know.


----------



## Nunou

Ma che rompicapo tutti questi termini più o meno tecnici....
Comunque è verissimo digitalizzare esiste anche in italiano.
Ecco..  http://www.pc-facile.com/glossario/digitalizzare/    ...così finalmente ci faremo tutti una cultura in merito!!!


----------



## King Crimson

Ho un dubbio riguardo l'uso _digitalizzare_, _digitalizzato _in questo contesto: mi sembra che ormai con "scansione" si intenda _solo _la conversione in un particolare formato digitale (ossia pdf), mentre la digitalizzazione riguarda il processo di conversione di un documento da formato cartaceo (hard copy) a un qualsiasi formato digitale (soft copy). Per chiarire, le macchine fotografiche _digitali _producono file in diversi formati, mentre la scansione produce solo file pdf.
Che ne pensate?

P.S. so che ci sono scanner che producono file anche in formati diversi dal pdf, ma parlo di come viene intesa comunemente questa operazione.


----------



## london calling

King Crimson said:


> Ho un dubbio riguardo l'uso _digitalizzare_, _digitalizzato _in questo contesto: mi sembra che ormai con "scansione" si intenda _solo _la conversione in un particolare formato digitale (ossia pdf), mentre la digitalizzazione riguarda il processo di conversione di un documento da formato cartaceo (hard copy) a un qualsiasi formato digitale (soft copy). Per chiarire, le macchine fotografiche _digitali _producono file in diversi formati, mentre la scansione produce solo file pdf.
> Che ne pensate? Sono d'accordo. Non avevo capito che Einstein intendesse che fosse un sinonimo per "scanned":
> 
> P.S. so che ci sono scanner che producono file anche in formati diversi dal pdf, ma parlo di come viene intesa comunemente questa operazione.


----------



## debboa

King Crimson said:


> Ho un dubbio riguardo l'uso _digitalizzare_, _digitalizzato _in questo contesto: mi sembra che ormai con "scansione" si intenda _solo _la conversione in un particolare formato digitale (ossia pdf), mentre la digitalizzazione riguarda il processo di conversione di un documento da formato cartaceo (hard copy) a un qualsiasi formato digitale (soft copy). Per chiarire, le macchine fotografiche _digitali _producono file in diversi formati, mentre la scansione produce solo file pdf.
> Che ne pensate?
> 
> P.S. so che ci sono scanner che producono file anche in formati diversi dal pdf, ma parlo di come viene intesa comunemente questa operazione.



Veramente qualunque "scanner" (anche le normali stampanti multifunzione" casalinghe) possono produrre diversi tipi di output (pdf, bmp, jpg.....). Quindi per me "to scan" (non mi avventuro in traduzioni italiane!) è riferito, in questo contesto, al procedimento utilizzato per "digitalizzare" un documento cartaceo. Quello a cui ti riferisci probabilmente è la digitalizzazione di documenti di testo effettuata con uno scanner, per la parte più propriamente "ottica", ma utilizzando un SW di OCR (Optical Character Recognition) che è in grado di riconoscere un carattere presente su un documento e a trasformarlo in un carattere nel formato digitale, mentre normalmente un carattere sarebbe un'immagine, come le altre. Solo in questo caso è obbligatorio che il formato di uscita sia PDF (ma a volte anche word, o qualsiasi altro formato di testo).

E comunque sia la scansione (ops, ho messo la mia parola preferita in italiano!) produce sempre un output digitale, sia esso un'immagine o dei caratteri, quindi la parola "digitalizzazione" per me è più ampia di "scansione": la prima si applica a qualunque conversione da analogico a digitale (audio dal microfono al CD o all'MP3, immagine dalla realtà al jpg, temperatura letta da una sonda e trasformata in cifre sul display del termometro......) mentre la seconda si applica solo a quella conversione effettuata "scandendo" uno dopo l'altro i "punti" che compongono un'immagine e trasformandoli in bit. Si noti che la fotocamera digitale non "scandisce", perché i punti sono acquisiti tutti assieme sul sensore della macchina!

Ok, "parlo" troppo.... 

Alberto


----------



## london calling

Sì, Alberto, in effetti proprio l'altro giorno una collega mi ha chiesto di convertire un file .pdf in formato .excel con il programmino OCR che ho sul PC. Però in questo caso non c'è stata la scansione (intesa come "passato per lo scanner", visto che non ho stampato il file da convertire che mi ha inviato in posta).

A questo punto mi chiedo: è una scansione anche questo?


----------



## Nunou

King, 
io ho sempre inteso "scansione" come acquisizione di supporti cartacei (documenti ma anche foto/immagini) che poi converto in .pdf o altre estensioni che non rappresentano un formato d'immagine. 
Digitalizzare invece lo intendo più come trattamento  di supporti cartacei che importi tramite scanner e poi salvi sotto formato d'immagine (.tiff / .jpg ecc.).

La differenza si situa soprattutto in un eventuale successivo trattamento di questi documenti oppure a questioni di qualità di stampa. Questo per me...ma in realtà diventano tutti documenti digitali. 

Con apparecchiature diverse dallo scanner si possono poi acquisire e digitalizzare anche altri supporti, come diapo e documenti audio e video.  

Digitale tutto quello che nasce già così grazie alle nuove apparecchiature (computer, foto e video camere, registratori digitali...ecc. ecc.) oppure quanto è già stato convertito.

London calling,
no...quello è un trattamento di documenti, hai solo cambiato il formato. 

Alberto,
 hai più che ragione...scansiono per digitalizzare, la prima azione è limitata all'acquisizione, la seconda trasforma e implica una precedente scansione, quindi il termine è più ampio.


----------



## debboa

No LondonC, è una conversione tra formati (entrambi digitali!)
A


----------



## cercolumi

Scusate la provocazione, ma non capisco perchè la il verbo "scannerizzare" o la "scannerizzazione" invochino in voi il taglio delle mani, quando nessuno usa la parola "scansionatore" per indicare la macchina che esegue le scansioni. 
Ci deve essere coerenza nei _tagli_.


----------



## Nunou

cercolumi said:


> Scusate la provocazione, ma non capisco perchè la il verbo "scannerizzare" o la "scannerizzazione" invochino in voi il taglio delle mani, quando nessuno usa la parola "scansionatore" per indicare la macchina che esegue le scansioni.
> Ci deve essere coerenza nei _tagli_.



Ma quanto hai ragione....

EDIT: ...d'ora in poi o dico scansionatore...o mi mordo la lingua...proprio tagliarla no!!!


----------



## london calling

cercolumi said:


> Scusate la provocazione, ma non capisco perchè la il verbo "scannerizzare" o la "scannerizzazione" invochino in voi il taglio delle mani, quando nessuno usa la parola "scansionatore" per indicare la macchina che esegue le scansioni.
> Ci deve essere coerenza nei _tagli_.


Perché la macchina ha un "nome" al 100% inglese (e tengo a precisare che io pronuncio _scanner_ all'inglese anche quando parlo in italiano), e quindi ok. Ma una parola ibrida come _scannerizzare_ mi fa rizzare i peli.....

Almeno per me è così.


----------



## Nunou

L.C.,
hai tanta ragione pure tu. Abbiamo molte parole straniere che sono diventate di uso comune, se le lasciamo così come sono disturbano meno.
Il brutto arriva quando le storpiamo a nostro piacimento, non solo in Italia ma in tutte le lingue e in tutto in mondo...


----------



## cercolumi

Siamo un po' OT direi 
Rispondo, dato che mi sembra giusto avendo lanciato il sasso, che un termine può piacere o non piacere; se si accetta però di utilizzare un nome straniero per definire una certa macchina, quando se ne potrebbe usare uno perfettamente italiano, possiamo ben aspettarci che la fantasia linguistica italiana dia un nome all'azione posta in essere da detta macchina o al risultato di tale azione, senza doverci scandalizzare più di tanto. 
_Posto_ (anche questo è un ibrido ormai ben radicato) l'articolo cui faceva riferimento la voce di Wikipedia dal sito dell'Accademia della Crusca.

PS: _softuerista _sì che mi fa rizzare i peli _
_


----------



## ginestre

I'm going to get boringly technically pedantic here: excuse me if you knew all of this. 
A scanner is a digital device that takes some kind of original (a document, someone's thumb, a photograph, your face) and projects light onto it. The light is reflected back in some manner, depending on the type of scanner-which also determines the type of light used- and that reflection is received and converted by the scanner into a digital file that is some kind of representation of the original. The digital file can be in any format, not just pdf, but it is almost certainly a 'picture' of the original rather than any other form of representation, much in the way a photocopy is a 'picture' of the original. The process of using a scanner is called scanning (scansione oppure scannerizzazione con buona pace di mia moglie) and the verb is to scan (scansire, scannerizzare). Any file produced by a scanner is necessarily digital, which is simply the opposite of analogue. But there are many digital documents that were not produced by a scanner, and many kinds of digital files are not 'pictures' in the way a scanned file generally is. Changing one digital format to another is called conversion (conversione). OCR -optical character recognition- is a form of conversion which involves looking at a 'picture' one space at a time, and calculating the possibility that that space contains a recognisable letter. If it does, the letter is appended to the end of a new and growing digital file that is not a 'picture' but a sequence of characters, like a Word document. 

Sorry- I had to get that all off my chest. Time for tea.

PS And I'm not going to use the word _pizza_ nay more, either!


----------



## Nunou

Ginestre....
...e hai ragione pure tu!! 

Ma ti sarai mica arrabbiato sul serio?

Non credo si stesse facendo polemica gratuita ma solo un tentativo generale di chiarirsi un po' le idee su questi termini molto usati ma in fondo anche poco conosciuti. Personalmente ho notato che l'uso di questo o quel termine varia a seconda delle situazioni e/o dell'ambito lavorativo.

Per tornare all'esempio di base (titolo della discussione), se sto allegando un documento pdf o word o qualunque altra cosa che non sia una fotografia, nel nostro forse anche un po' maldestro gergo pseudo-tecnico e quotidiano di lavoro, non diciamo praticamente mai a nessuno "le allego il documento digitalizzato" ma "il documento scandito , scannerizzato o che dir si voglia... oppure una copia (dell'originale)"...anzi spesso parliamo solo di pdf , documenti e allegati "richiesti" senza per forza precisarne il formato.
Invece, se parliamo di scatti fotografici o altro tipo d'immagini elaborate parliamo in termini di digitale e/o digitalizzato (se acquisite da stampe), idem se parliamo di supporti audio-video. Non si sa bene come...ma ci capiamo a meraviglia e così penso succeda un po' in tutti gli ambiti, lavorativi e non. 
Alla fine, la cosa più importante è riuscire a comunicare ed eventualmente chiarire malintesi o incomprensioni.

Detto questo e visto che il tuo tea time sarà già finito, ti auguro di poterti godere ancora tante belle e buonissime pizze...che è sempre meglio d' incavolarsi con un maledetto scanner che non funziona (..e/o con chiunque altro) 

Ciao

P.S.: preciso che quando parlo di "nostro gergo" mi riferisco a quello in uso nel mio ambito lavorativo e non a quello di tutti gli italiani.


----------



## debboa

*"**se parliamo di  scatti fotografici o altro tipo d'immagini elaborate parliamo in termini  di digitale e/o digitalizzato (se acquisite da stampe)"*
cioè scannerizzate (scandite, scansionate, SCANNATE.....) (a meno che fai una foto alla foto !)


----------



## Nunou

e cerrrrtoooo debboa....però non sto a puntualizzare che prima l'ho SCANNATA.......quando ne parlo già digitalizzata è!! Il processo è già avvenuto...
Se non avessi dovuto acquisirla si sottintende che era già digitale di suo e in generale si parla d'immagine e basta, il resto è praticamente ovvio.

Ciao.


----------



## luway

King Crimson said:


> Ho un dubbio riguardo l'uso _digitalizzare_, _digitalizzato _in questo contesto: mi sembra che ormai con "scansione" si intenda _solo _la  conversione in un particolare formato digitale (ossia pdf), mentre la  digitalizzazione riguarda il processo di conversione di un documento da  formato cartaceo (hard copy) a un qualsiasi formato digitale (soft  copy). Per chiarire, le macchine fotografiche _digitali _producono file in diversi formati, mentre la scansione produce solo file pdf.
> Che ne pensate?
> 
> P.S. so che ci sono scanner che producono file anche in formati diversi  dal pdf, ma parlo di come viene intesa comunemente questa  operazione.




Per tornare a questa domanda, dato che mi pare che un po' di confusione sia nata da lì: KG, per quanto mi riguarda ho le stesse esperienze e idee di Debboa. Temo che, come si comprende da quanto dice Nunou, chi ha in mente solo i pdf quando parla di risultati di una scansione probabilmente fa riferimento solo a quanto rientra nella sua pratica d'uso, che può essere limitata. Gli scanner sono invece ampiamente usati anche in ambiti (ad esempio: grafica pubblicitaria o editoriale) in cui si lavora sia con immagini che con testi e, aggiungo, i pdf sono probabilmente uno dei formati di salvataggio meno usati in quel settore.


----------



## ginestre

Nunou said:


> Ginestre.... Ma ti sarai mica arrabbiato sul serio?



Alla mia veneranda età?  No, assolutamente, per carità!


----------



## Nunou

ginestre said:


> Alla mia veneranda età?  No, assolutamente, per carità!



Meno male va...
... anche perché volevo farti una domanda che può suonare un po' provocatoria ma ti assicuro che non lo è affatto.
M'interessa sul serio sapere se tu sai come si procede alla digitalizzazione di un libro antico? 
Io non lo so ma sono quasi pronta a scommettere che non si usa di certo lo scanner...... 
Ma allora che si fa, si ri-_digita_ tutto il testo manualmente? Personalmente sarei felice di scoprire che è proprio così!
Oserei dire che sarebbe quasi rassicurante...

P.S.: Quanto ad età ...mi sa che potrei anche sorpassarti, sono sul "venerando andante" pure io!!!


----------



## ginestre

Nunou said:


> M'interessa sul serio sapere se tu sai come si procede alla digitalizzazione di un libro antico?
> Io non lo so ma sono quasi pronta a scommettere che non si usa di certo lo scanner......
> Ma allora che si fa, si ri-_digita_ tutto il testo manualmente? Personalmente sarei felice di scoprire che è proprio così!



Sono un po' fuori da questo argomento ormai; comunque, in principio o si usa o lo scanner o si ri-digita tutto. So, per esempio, che una 15 di anni fa quando la Chadwick Healey, una case editrice britannica specialista, ha pubblicato edizioni digitali di codici cristiani del 3 secolo, e di tutta la poesia in lingua inglese di prima del 1850, hanno impiegato un esercito di dattilografi nelle Filipine che hanno ribattuto tutto i testi 3 o 4 volte, e dopo l'editore ha fatto una comparazione automatica delle varie versioni per eliminare gli errori di battitura in modo statistico....


----------



## luway

A parte la trascrizione, anche la riproduzione su pellicola è stato a lungo il processo di conservazione documentale più utilizzato. Ora laddove possibile ci sono senz'altro la fotografia e la scansione digitale o la ripresa con strumenti creati ad hoc. Un esempio di materiale che richiede particolare cura sono le pergamene e qui a pag. 10 puoi leggere come sono intervenuti all'Archivio di Stato di Firenze.


----------



## Nunou

ginestre, luway,
grazie a tutti e due...ora andrò a farmi una cultura in merito, la trovo affascinante questa cosa. 

Ciò conferma che "l'uso di cervello e mani " è sempre attuale  ...e meno male!!! 

In questi due giorni di riflessione, mi è venuto in mente che in fondo "scansione/scandire" non sembrano essere termini così "italiani",
cominciano sempre con "scan" ...e questo mi ha inevitabilmente rimandato al verbo inglese, esattamente come per gli altri termini usati.
O mi sbaglio? Non sono una linguista e neppure un'intellettuale, se le cose non stanno così che qualcuno m'illumini per favore! 

Scansione...ma esisteva ancora prima dello scanner e dei computer!!!! C'erano già fotocopiatrice e fax che scandivano documenti e immagini da copiare o spedire....eh sì...però non li digitalizzavano.
Ora, tramite lo "scansionatore per eccellenza" (lo scanner) possiamo anche trasformare in supporto digitale ciò che abbiamo scandito e quando non possiamo scandire qualcosa...la trascriviamo manualmente o la riproduciamo con l'ausilio di altre moderne "diavolerie"...ecco....mi pare che il "giro" così sia più completo. 

Sì?!  Ma anche no!!... 
TAC, PET ecc. ecc.....ci siamo dimenticati del campo medico dove ci scansionano persino corpo, cervello, organi e budella...insomma...in qualche modo siamo riusciti a digitalizzare pure noi stessi e i nostri eventuali malanni!! Chissà se un giorno si riusciremo a scansire e digitalizzare pure pensiero ed emozioni? Mah...


----------



## luway

Ciao Nunou 

Capisco l'interesse, quando ci si sofferma su alcuni termini viene poi proprio voglia di comprenderne meglio derivazione e uso (frequentando il forum capita spesso anche a me!).
Ma temo che ragionare qui sull'etimo sia al di là degli scopi della sezione e anche con i precedenti interventi siamo già andati un po' in OT. Forse una discussione sui termini che cominciano con 'scan' potresti proporla in "Solo Italiano"...

Aggiungo solo: probabilmente per abitudine d'uso mia personale, 'scandire/scandito' sono espressioni che non applico alla digitalizzazione (perché li considero più propri all'ambito musicale, o riferiti a ritmo/tempo), preferisco 'fare una scansione' e simili. Ma, ripeto, è solo una mia preferenza, il Treccani ad esempio non è affatto d'accordo 

Alla prossima, ciao!


----------

